# The Cheapest GTX 660 Ti in India.



## phrick (Apr 19, 2013)

```
i would like to know the cheapest gtx 660 ti available in india currently.
```


----------



## amjath (Apr 19, 2013)

Why do u need two thread for this question
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-cards/172878-cheapest-gtx-660-ti-india.html

Anyways if u r in Kolkata go to Vedant or GolchaIT in Bangalore and get the lowest. AFAIK they have the cheapest


----------



## phrick (Apr 19, 2013)

amjath said:


> Why do u need two thread for this question
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-cards/172878-cheapest-gtx-660-ti-india.html
> 
> Anyways if u r in Kolkata go to Vedant or GolchaIT in Bangalore and get the lowest. AFAIK they have the cheapest




```
sorry for the doublepost, but how do i remove it?
```


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 19, 2013)

phrick said:


> ```
> sorry for the doublepost, but how do i remove it?
> ```


Why are you typing in 'code'?


----------



## phrick (Apr 19, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Why are you typing in 'code'?



is it okay now?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 19, 2013)

phrick said:


> is it okay now?


----------



## phrick (Apr 19, 2013)

amjath said:


> Why do u need two thread for this question
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-cards/172878-cheapest-gtx-660-ti-india.html
> 
> Anyways if u r in Kolkata go to Vedant or GolchaIT in Bangalore and get the lowest. AFAIK they have the cheapest



i dont live there, can you name the brand and model of the card?
thank you.


----------



## amjath (Apr 19, 2013)

Where do u live then??

Asus GTX660 TI-DC2-2GD5 is the cheapest among 660 ti I could find. Go for it, best GFX card IMO

Get DC2 instead of DC2T [T=Top] if u r going to overclock


----------



## phrick (Apr 19, 2013)

amjath said:


> Where do u live then??
> 
> Asus GTX660 TI-DC2-2GD5 is the cheapest among 660 ti I could find. Go for it, best GFX card IMO
> 
> Get DC2 instead of DC2T [T=Top] if u r going to overclock



i too did some search and found this:
 Products :: Gainward GeForce® GTX 660 Ti
not sure about the quality but it is cheap. rs. 17900 only and asus gtx 660 ti dcu 19300 rupees.
also here it states that it has design issues:
 A GeForce GTX 660 Ti For Everyone? : Seven GeForce GTX 660 Ti Cards: Exploring Memory Bandwidth

so what do you think? asus custom or gainward reference?


----------



## rock2702 (Apr 19, 2013)

Where is it available for 17900?


----------



## phrick (Apr 19, 2013)

here:
www.nehruplacemarket.com/price-list/graphicscard-price-list.html?pagenum=2

so gainward gtx 660 ti is the cheapest gtx 660 ti in india?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 19, 2013)

i doubt about gainward products and service in india.get better brands like asus,zotac,gigabyte one


----------



## vickybat (Apr 19, 2013)

^^ Gainward is considered among the best board makers in the world. Comes with standard 3 year warranty and has no after sales service issues.


----------



## phrick (Apr 19, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> i doubt about gainward products and service in india.get better brands like asus,zotac,gigabyte one



you are right but they go into radeon hd 7950 territory.



vickybat said:


> ^^ Gainward is considered among the best board makers in the world. Comes with standard 3 year warranty and has no after sales service issues.



as gainward gtx 660 ti is based on the nvidia reference pcb and cooler do you think it would overheat in india? i never had a reference design card before.


----------



## balvinders (Jul 19, 2017)

i am also looking for cheap GTX 660 Ti


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 19, 2017)

balvinders said:


> i am also looking for cheap GTX 660 Ti


You want to buy an EOL gpu?


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 19, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> You want to buy an EOL gpu?


This is more EOL than EOL  

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ico (Jul 21, 2017)

balvinders said:


> i am also looking for cheap GTX 660 Ti


A second hand one?

Because GTX 600 series was released back in 2012.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 21, 2017)

balvinders said:


> i am also looking for cheap GTX 660 Ti


2GB Graphic Card GTX 660ti Zotac amp! edition


----------

